# Honey toffee?



## fishhead (Mar 3, 2010)

What did you do with it? I was thinking about trying to make taffy from honey.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've made taffee from honey. It was wonderful. After draining cappings I usually melt them gently and after removing the wax from the top (after it cools) then I use it for baking or candy as it's already dark and not as "fresh" tasting. It makes great candy.


----------

